# 

## palon

Witam
proponuję temat w którym można się będzie podzielić tak pomysłami jak i sprawdzonymi realizacjami tego problemu który w zasadzie jest jednym z podstawowych przy projektowaniu inteligentnego budynku. Na samym wstępie parę pytań:
jakie sceny świetlne i kiedy się przydają? 
Chodzi o dobre pomysły lub coś co już ktoś sprawdził i działa (lub nie :wink: , typu scena do oglądania telewizji, do czytania albo tym podobne rzeczy. Generalnie czy takie rzeczy w ogóle się przydają a jeśli tak to gdzie?uruchamianie scen świetlnych. 
Czy to dobry, sensowny pomysł uruchamiać coś takiego czujką ruchu? Tajmerem? Jeśli tak, to gdzie ewentualnie się to przydaje (osobiście strasznie mnie denerwowała czujka ruchu w łazience pewnego hotelu. siadłem i dumałem sobie spokojnie i nagle, ni stąd ni z owąd, gasło światło i trzeba było się ruszyć by znów się zapaliło  :wink: pomysły na użycie oświetlenia led. 
Można podświetlić telewizor (szpan  :wink:  albo schody na przykład (żeby nie zlecieć w nocy). Wszystkie funkcjonalne albo zaskakujące i ciekawe pomysły mile widziane  :smile: 

zapraszam do dyskusji

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> proponuję temat w którym można się będzie podzielić tak pomysłami jak i sprawdzonymi realizacjami tego problemu który w zasadzie jest jednym z podstawowych przy projektowaniu inteligentnego budynku. Na samym wstępie parę pytań:
> 
> [LIST=3][*]jakie sceny świetlne i kiedy się przydają? 
> Chodzi o dobre pomysły lub coś co już ktoś sprawdził i działa (lub nie, typu scena do oglądania telewizji, do czytania albo tym podobne rzeczy. Generalnie czy takie rzeczy w ogóle się przydają a jeśli tak to gdzie?


Nie istniej coś takiego. To tak jak nie ma gotowego samochodu. Każdy będzie się czymś różnił i jest to sprawa indywidualna.
W salonie są to na ogół 4 układy świateł:
1. Full
2. TV.
3. Kolacja
4. Indywidualny.
W sypialni 
1. full.
2. kinkiety
3. droga do kibla.
4. górne.



> [*]uruchamianie scen świetlnych. 
> Czy to dobry, sensowny pomysł uruchamiać coś takiego czujką ruchu? Tajmerem?


Nie. Sceny świetlne są po to, aby użytkownik zamiast naciskać kilka przycisków naciskał jeden w zależności od potrzeb. Dodatkowo mamy 4 włączniki zamiast 15.



> Jeśli tak, to gdzie ewentualnie się to przydaje (osobiście strasznie mnie denerwowała czujka ruchu w łazience pewnego hotelu. siadłem i dumałem sobie spokojnie i nagle, ni stąd ni z owąd, gasło światło i trzeba było się ruszyć by znów się zapaliło


No tak. Ale jeśli pomnożymy ilość pokoi razy ilość zapominalskich razy moc oświetlenia i razy 365 dni to otrzymamy całkiem ciekawą sumkę.

----------


## palon

Niby nie ma czegos takiego a standardy udało się wyodrębnić  :smile:  Właśnie o coś takiego mi chodziło. Im więcej opinii tym sensowniejszy obraz się z tego wyłania. Nie chodzi mi tu o to, żeby sugerować koledze dendrytusowi, że jego wiedza jest niepełna ale zawsze co dwie głowy... Inna sprawa, że mam wrażenie, że głównie my wymieniamy informacje nt. inteligentnego budynku.
Jeśli chodzi o czujkę ruchu to mogę zrozumieć, dlaczego ktoś wynajmujący pokoje zainstalował coś takiego i w ten właśnie sposób uruchamia światło. Zastanawia mnie tylko, czy w budynku normalnym tj. z przeznaczeniem do stałego zamieszkania podobne rozwiązanie by się sprawdziło. Jak na razie przychylam się do opinii kolegi, bo nie udało mi się wymyślić czegoś, co sensownie by działało. Chyba, że... Można sobie wyobrazić pomieszczenie z czujką typu fotokomórka na przykład i uzależnić oświetlenie od ruchu i domniemanej obecności osoby w pomieszczeniu. Typu światło się pali jeśli system uważa, że ktoś w pomieszczeniu przebywa. Obawiam się jednak, że takie rozwiązanie dawałoby się łatwo oszukać i świeciłoby światło niepotrzebnie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Obawiam się jednak, że takie rozwiązanie dawałoby się łatwo oszukać i świeciłoby światło niepotrzebnie.


 Bardzo interesująca teoria.
Pytanie brzmi jak?

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Problemem kolego nie będzie to, że światło będzie świeciło niepotrzebnie, tylko fakt, że będzie przygasało kiedy będziemy np. w dłuższym bezruchu. Dlatego w/g mnie automatyczne sterowanie światłem można wdrożyć w korytarzach, przejściach, garażu czy ewentualnie łazienkach - ale tutaj już problem robi się bardziej skomplikowany np. w sytuacji brania prysznica w kabinie. 
Pzdr

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Witam
> proponuję temat w którym można się będzie podzielić tak pomysłami jak i sprawdzonymi realizacjami tego problemu który w zasadzie jest jednym z podstawowych przy projektowaniu inteligentnego budynku. Na samym wstępie parę pytań:
> zapraszam do dyskusji


Poprowadź magistralę kablem przeznaczonym do protokołu DMX512. Tylko pociągnij kabel do pierwszego, najbliższego pubktu z RGB i dalej od niego do następnego i od następnego do następnego. Nie trzeba ciągnąć kabla do każdego osobno.
Dlae sprawę załatwi ci PLC, komputer i telefon komórkowy.

Żeby ledy RGB tak sterować trzeba dokupić zasilacz ledów z gniazdem DMX512. Żadna to wielka sprawa. O sceny zatroszczysz się przy programowaniu sterownika i jeszcze 100 razy je zmienisz.

Koszty:

PLC około 1200zł
Zasilacz RGB do ledów z wejściem DMX512 od 100-200zł sztuka - cena zależy od mocy. label 1-2 zł za metr. 
Wszystko.

----------


## dendrytus

> Poprowadź magistralę kablem przeznaczonym do protokołu DMX512. Tylko pociągnij kabel do pierwszego, najbliższego pubktu z RGB i dalej od niego do następnego i od następnego do następnego. Nie trzeba ciągnąć kabla do każdego osobno.
> Dlae sprawę załatwi ci PLC, komputer i telefon komórkowy.


Po co PLC? 
Po co komputer?
Fajna sprawa, żeby włączyć światło potrzebny PLC, komputer i telefon.
Dzieki za info że sterbox obsługuje już androida i iOs-a



> Żeby ledy RGB tak sterować trzeba dokupić zasilacz ledów z gniazdem DMX512. Żadna to wielka sprawa. O sceny zatroszczysz się przy programowaniu sterownika i jeszcze 100 razy je zmienisz.


I tak z czystej ciekawości zapytam, który sterownik PLC ma obsługę DMX512?



> Koszty:
> 
> PLC około 1200zł
> Zasilacz RGB do ledów z wejściem DMX512 od 100-200zł sztuka - cena zależy od mocy. label 1-2 zł za metr. 
> Wszystko.


plus cena komputera z monitorem i cena przejściówek.


PS.



> PLC około 1200zł


Dzięki za kolejne info. Nie wiedziałem, że za 1200 zł mogę nabyć sterboxa 20we/20wyjść. Dzięki.

PS2



> Poprowadź magistralę kablem przeznaczonym  do protokołu DMX512. Tylko............................. za metr. 
> Wszystko.


 Fajny pomysł, ale jest  totylko teoretyczne rozważania.
Jeśłi się mylę to chętnie obejrzęfilmik na Youtube i zapoznam sięze schematem powyższego rozwiązania.
To, że urządzeni potrafi odczytać temperaturę z 1wire, nie oznacza, że potrafi coś więcej.

----------


## dejna

Kabel DMX512 nie musi być taki estradowy. Wystarczy ekranowana skrętka komputerowa cat6. Jak są nieduże odległości np do 200m to wystarczy zwyly kabel UTP cat5 - zwykły kabel ethernetowy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kabel DMX512 nie musi być taki estradowy. Wystarczy ekranowana skrętka komputerowa cat6. Jak są nieduże odległości np do 200m to wystarczy zwyly kabel UTP cat5 - zwykły kabel ethernetowy.


 a w którym miejscu tego PLC ustawia się protokół DMX512?




> *Kabel* DMX512 nie musi być taki* estradowy*.




To że DMX512 wykorzystywany jest do sterowanie oświetleniem na scenach czy w dyskotece, nie oznacza, że kabel musi być estradowy.
Komunikacja jest po RS485

----------


## palon

Witam ponownie po dłuższej nieobecności  :smile: 
nawiązując do pytania dendrytusa (tego starego) o oszukanie systemu: miałem taką wizję, że system w jakiś sposób "domniemywałby" o obecności osoby w pomieszczeniu na podstawie czujki. Takie rozwiązanie jest podatne na błędy nawet jeśli użyje się więcej niż jednej i nietrudno sobie wyobrazić jak toto oszukać. Pytanie tylko, czy sprawdziłoby się w zastosowaniu domowym gdzie nikt nie będzie celowo próbował tego psuć.
W trakcie długiego łikendu dumałem nad wygodą... i przyszło mi parę rzeczy na myśl. 
Pierwsza sprawa: utrzymywanie oświetlenia na zadanym poziomie. Rozumiem przez to instalację która na podstawie czujnika natężenia światła rozjaśnia lub przygasza oświetlenie tak by utrzymać stały (powyżej pewnego progu) jego poziom. Pono takie rzeczy gdzieś są stosowane ale muszę przyznać, że nie widziałem na oczy a byłbym ciekaw. Poza tym zastanawiałem się jak toto zrealizować bo nie wiem na przykład co też daje się z tego rodzaju czujki zaczytać. A jeśli już coś takiego to dobrze byłoby mieć możliwość jakiegoś zasterowania tym progiem bo niekoniecznie przecież cały czas chcemy mieć bardzo jasno. W sumie to nie jestem pewien czy takie rzeczy da się uzyskać za pomocą plc. Jeśli ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenia lub pomysły - zapraszam  :smile: 
Poza tym starałem się podejść do tematu od, powiedzmy, "amerykańskiej" strony. Załóżmy, że jestem gruby, albo nieruchawy i chcę wyeliminować czynność podejścia do wyłącznika na ścianie by coś zrobić z oświetleniem. Jakie są opcje? Ja widzę dwie: albo pilot (jakiegoś rodzaju, dedykowany albo telefon - ale to już determinuje system) albo metody alternatywne. Kiedyś były takie patenty, że światło gasło jak się klasnęło. Podejrzewam, że od tego czasu zmieniło się wiele i są dużo bardziej efektywne metody chociaż pełnego rozpoznawania głosu bym nie podejrzewał. Czy też rozpoznawania gestów. Jakieś pomysły?

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam ponownie po dłuższej nieobecności 
> nawiązując do pytania dendrytusa (tego starego) o oszukanie systemu: miałem taką wizję, że system w jakiś sposób "domniemywałby" o obecności osoby w pomieszczeniu na podstawie czujki. Takie rozwiązanie jest podatne na błędy nawet jeśli użyje się więcej niż jednej i nietrudno sobie wyobrazić jak toto oszukać.


Ja sobie na przykład nie wyobrażam.



> Pytanie tylko, czy sprawdziłoby się w zastosowaniu domowym gdzie nikt nie będzie celowo próbował tego psuć.


A dlaczego i gdzie ktoś miałby coś takiego psuć?



> W trakcie długiego łikendu dumałem nad wygodą... i przyszło mi parę rzeczy na myśl. 
> Pierwsza sprawa: utrzymywanie oświetlenia na zadanym poziomie. Rozumiem przez to instalację która na podstawie czujnika natężenia światła rozjaśnia lub przygasza oświetlenie tak by utrzymać stały (powyżej pewnego progu) jego poziom. Pono takie rzeczy gdzieś są stosowane ale muszę przyznać, że nie widziałem na oczy a byłbym ciekaw.


W większości normalnych IB/ID jest to standard



> Poza tym zastanawiałem się jak toto zrealizować bo nie wiem na przykład co też daje się z tego rodzaju czujki zaczytać. A jeśli już coś takiego to dobrze byłoby mieć możliwość jakiegoś zasterowania tym progiem bo niekoniecznie przecież cały czas chcemy mieć bardzo jasno.


Nie ma tpotrzeby reegulacji czujnika, od tego masz ściemniacz i sceny świetlne.



> W sumie to nie jestem pewien czy takie rzeczy da się uzyskać za pomocą plc.


Powszechny problem PLC - brak ściemniaczy.



> Jeśli ktoś miał jakieś doświadczenia lub pomysły - zapraszam 
> Poza tym starałem się podejść do tematu od, powiedzmy, "amerykańskiej" strony. Załóżmy, że jestem gruby, albo nieruchawy i chcę wyeliminować czynność podejścia do wyłącznika na ścianie by coś zrobić z oświetleniem. Jakie są opcje? Ja widzę dwie: albo pilot (jakiegoś rodzaju, dedykowany albo telefon - ale to już determinuje system) albo metody alternatywne. Kiedyś były takie patenty, że światło gasło jak się klasnęło. Podejrzewam, że od tego czasu zmieniło się wiele i są dużo bardziej efektywne metody chociaż pełnego rozpoznawania głosu bym nie podejrzewał. Czy też rozpoznawania gestów. Jakieś pomysły?

----------


## palon

> Ja sobie na przykład nie wyobrażam.


Załóżmy, że sygnał z czujki system interpretuje jako wejście osoby do pomieszczenia i zapamiętuje, że w związku z tym ktoś tam jest. Nawet jak sygnał ustanie to system nie zgasi światła bo w pomieszczeniu jest ktoś. Kolejny sygnał z czujki to wyjście człowieka. Ale jeśli wejdą dwie osoby po sobie? Możnaby zrobić czujniki w drzwiach jakieś parami, żeby rozróżniać kierunek... ale to też rozwiązanie takie sobie bo na przykład jak ktoś odpali jeden a drugiego nie, to system może się pogubić (człowiek stanął w drzwiach i zawrócił).



> A dlaczego i gdzie ktoś miałby coś takiego psuć?


Powiedzmy tylko: dzieci  :smile:  poza tym taki system musi być w dużym stopniu niezawodny, bo człowiek, który to instaluje, niekoniecznie musi przewidzieć wszystkie warianty.



> W większości normalnych IB/ID jest to standard (...)Nie ma potrzeby regulacji czujnika, od tego masz ściemniacz i sceny świetlne.


Muszę przyznać, że takiego patentu jeszcze na oczy nie widziałem. Mógłbyś wrzucić jakiś przykład tego? Coś działającego? I jak wyobrażasz sobie zrobienie tego za pomocą ściemniacza?




> Chwytak...


Fantastyczny dowcip  :smile:  Niemniej nie wyjaśnia jak i czy możliwe jest takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Załóżmy, że sygnał z czujki system interpretuje jako wejście osoby do pomieszczenia i zapamiętuje, że w związku z tym ktoś tam jest. Nawet jak sygnał ustanie to system nie zgasi światła bo w pomieszczeniu jest ktoś. Kolejny sygnał z czujki to wyjście człowieka. Ale jeśli wejdą dwie osoby po sobie? Możnaby zrobić czujniki w drzwiach jakieś parami, żeby rozróżniać kierunek... ale to też rozwiązanie takie sobie bo na przykład jak ktoś odpali jeden a drugiego nie, to system może się pogubić (człowiek stanął w drzwiach i zawrócił).


Rozwiązanie.
Czujka pir określająca kierunek przemieszczającej się osoby. Np.Paradox Paradome DG466
O włączeniu oświetlenia na podstawie ruchu, decydują czujki *obecności*, a nie kontaktrony w drzwiach.



> Powiedzmy tylko: dzieci  poza tym taki system musi być w dużym stopniu niezawodny, bo człowiek, który to instaluje, niekoniecznie musi przewidzieć wszystkie warianty.


Ciężko jest czegoś nie przewidzieć, przy sterowaniu oświetleniem



> Muszę przyznać, że takiego patentu jeszcze na oczy nie widziałem. Mógłbyś wrzucić jakiś przykład tego? Coś działającego? I jak wyobrażasz sobie zrobienie tego za pomocą ściemniacza?

----------


## palon

Muszę przyznać, że czujka mnie zagięła  :big grin:  nie widziałem jeszcze czegoś takiego. To rzeczywiście można nazwać czujką obecności chociaż de facto obecności nie wykrywa  :wink: 



> Ciężko jest czegoś nie przewidzieć, przy sterowaniu oświetleniem


Rozumiem, że przez kolegę przemawia wieloletnie doświadczenie i nie zdarzyło się, by coś zadziałało niezgodnie z przewidywaniem. Zawsze mi się wydawało, że taka pewność to raczej tylko systemy automatyki przemysłowej a one są w zasadzie dość proste co do konstrukcji.
Jeśli chodzi o przykłady z filmików to jest szansa, że nie zrozumiałem wszystkiego dokładnie. Słaby jestem z niemieckiego. Ale nie zauważyłem tam ani jednego rozwiązania które sterowałoby natężeniem i załączeniem światła automatycznie utrzymując poziom oświetlenia na zadanym poziomie. Tylko rozjaśnianie bądź zaciemnianie i tu faktycznie za pomocą ściemniacza. Ściemniacz bardzo piękny, ale takie rzeczy były już parę lat temu.
Za to zaciekawiła mnie ta magistrala instabus. Bo to magistrala, prawda? To też jakieś dziecko knx? I jak sprawa z tą wizualizacją do zdalnego sterowania?

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale nie zauważyłem tam ani jednego rozwiązania które sterowałoby natężeniem i załączeniem światła automatycznie utrzymując poziom oświetlenia na zadanym poziomie. Tylko rozjaśnianie bądź zaciemnianie i tu faktycznie za pomocą ściemniacza. Ściemniacz bardzo piękny, ale takie rzeczy były już parę lat temu.


Owszem KNX ma ponad 20 lat. Wcześniej nazywał się EIB
Czujka natężenia światła lub czujka obecności z funkcją natężenia światłą sterują ściemniaczem w tego tupu instalacjach.



> Za to zaciekawiła mnie ta magistrala instabus. Bo to magistrala, prawda? To też jakieś dziecko knx?


To handlowa nazwa KNX. Różńe firmy produkują urządzenia zgodne ze standardem KNX, ale sprzedają to po różnymi własnymi nazwami np. u hagera to Tebis, a u ABB to i-bus



> I jak sprawa z tą wizualizacją do zdalnego sterowania?


W przypadku domu to kosztowny bajer, przynajmniej jak na polskie warunki.

----------


## palon

Mógłbyś rozwinąć nieco temat "kosztownego bajeru"? W sensie: nie przydaje się? Czy jest zrobione w taki sposób, że trudno używalne? W sumie myślę sobie, że nie byłoby głupio mieć jakąś centralną wizualizację tego co dzieje się w domu. Może niekoniecznie centrum sterowania światem ale coś, co byłoby w stanie poinformować mnie o podstawowych rzeczach które dzieją się w domu. Może jakiś zintegrowany monitoring? Wspomniałeś, że na polskie warunki. To jest niemieckie bodaj rozwiązanie, więc wnoszę, że niemcy stosują z powodzeniem. Mógłbyś opisać jak wyglada i używa się czegoś takiego?

----------


## xtea

> Kabel DMX512 nie musi być taki estradowy. Wystarczy ekranowana skrętka komputerowa cat6. Jak są nieduże odległości np do 200m to wystarczy zwyly kabel UTP cat5 - zwykły kabel ethernetowy.


Ja też jestem za położeniem kabla DMX plus zasilanie do każdej zabudowy sufitu. Te schematy są najlepszym kompendium wiedzy: http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf

----------


## paweł67

Witam.

Włączę się do ciekawej dyskusji, jako że sam posiadam w domu inteligentny system oświetleniowy. Mam panele dotykowe speedkey. Jest to bardzo tani i prosty system. Włączniki w całym domu są połączone magistralą, więc można sterować oświetleniem całego domu z praktycznie każdego włącznika. Poza tym wszystko można również kontrolować jednym pilotem - sceny świetlne (np. do czytania, do kolacji, do oglądania TV itd), rolety, termostat itp. Fajną opcją jest opóźnienie zgaszenia światła - wychodząc z domu przyciskamy sekundę przycisk master off, a światło gaśnie po kilkudziesięciu sekundach - mamy czas na zamknięcie drzwi, zejście po schodach, położenie się spać etc. Minusem jest to, że dołożenie magistrali do istniejącej już instalacji el. jest dość kłopotliwe, jednak są też włączniki na zasadzie standardowych - zamiast zwykłych montujemy panele i cieszymy się możliwością ustawienia scen świetlnych, ściemniania poszczególnych lamp, nawet kontroli rolet czy zasłon, a wszystko jednym małym pilotem. No i jeśli chodzi o sam wygląd tych urządzeń - jak dla mnie bajer. Trudno znaleźć na rynku coś równie eleganckiego, praktycznego i za taką cenę. Wiadomo, że samo oświetlenie to jeszcze nie jest inteligentny dom, ale jest to już jakieś udogodnienie. Sam nie posiadam systemu ID, jedynie system oświetleniowy na magistrali. Warto też wziąć pod uwagę zastosowanie tych paneli w połączeniu z Fibaro, KNX czy każdym innym systemem ID, ponieważ stanowią ciekawe i efektowne uzupełnienie. Tu znajdziecie ofertę tej firmy http://speedkey.pl/

Jakby był ktoś chętny to mogę podesłać zdjęcia jak to wygląda np. w salonie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Warto też wziąć pod uwagę zastosowanie tych paneli w połączeniu z Fibaro, KNX czy każdym innym systemem ID, ponieważ stanowią ciekawe i efektowne uzupełnienie


Owszem. Z fibaro bezpośrednio, z KNX tylko poprzez dodatkowy *moduł* wejść binarnych i nie ma możliwości osiągnięcia funkcjonalności paneli przystosowanych do KNX.
Moduł 2 wejść binarnych (dopuszkowy) 256 zł z VAT. 
Moduł 4 wejść binarnych (dopuszkowy) 356 zł z VAT. 
I oczywiście instalacja musi być przygotowana pod KNX.

----------


## audiquattro

> Witam.
> 
> Włączę się do ciekawej dyskusji, jako że sam posiadam w domu inteligentny system oświetleniowy. Mam panele dotykowe speedkey. .....
> 
> Jakby był ktoś chętny to mogę podesłać zdjęcia jak to wygląda np. w salonie.


witam
bardzo prosze o zdjęcia, tez zastanwiałem sie na speedkey ale nie znalazłem opinii kogoś kto to ma
co wiecej w Warszawie nie mozna tego obejrzec na zywo ...

----------


## tabaluga39

> Ja też jestem za położeniem kabla DMX plus zasilanie do każdej zabudowy sufitu. Te schematy są najlepszym kompendium wiedzy: http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf


Jak to jest z tym DMX? Działa u ciebie? Czy masz jakieś wrażenia? Na Allegro jest bardzo dużo wszelakich taśm RGB i reflektorów różnej maści, sterowanych właśnie po DMX512. Możesz się podzielić szczegółami?

----------


## michal5

Witam

Moim zdaniem systemy kablowe w zwykłym domu/mieszkaniu są zbyt drogie i skomplikowane. Ja stosuję ekran dotykowy Delta Dore TYDOM 4000 i do tego moduły do sterowania oświetleniem i roletami. Teraz rozbudowałem system o sterowanie ogrzewaniem, bramą garażowa, gniazdami i bezprzewodowy alarm. Podaję link do katalogu:

http://deltadore.idsl.pl/pliki/autom...e2011_2012.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> 
> Moim zdaniem systemy kablowe w zwykłym domu/mieszkaniu są zbyt drogie i skomplikowane. Ja stosuję ekran dotykowy Delta Dore TYDOM 4000 i do tego moduły do sterowania oświetleniem i roletami. Teraz rozbudowałem system o sterowanie ogrzewaniem, bramą garażowa, gniazdami i bezprzewodowy alarm. Podaję link do katalogu:
> 
> http://deltadore.idsl.pl/pliki/automatyka/deltadore2011_2012.pdf


Tylko jakim cudem wychodzi ci taniej niż przewodowy, skoro ten ekran dotykowy, notabene przestarzały, mały, kosztuje 3000 zł. A cenowo ten bezprzewodowy system wychodzi podobnie jak dużo nowocześniejszy fibaro.

----------


## xtea

> Jak to jest z tym DMX? Działa u ciebie? Czy masz jakieś wrażenia? Na Allegro jest bardzo dużo wszelakich taśm RGB i reflektorów różnej maści, sterowanych właśnie po DMX512. Możesz się podzielić szczegółami?


No więc opiszę moje spostrzeżenia. Miałem instalację przygotowaną w ten sposób, że wszędzie gdzie chciałem mogłem sterować czy to z telefonu czy normalnie z klawisza. Było różnie, układy schodowe z łącznikami krzyżowymi lub przyciski impulsowe z przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Wszędzie dochodził kabel DMX w postaci ekranowanej skrętki.
Jak przyszedł sterownik to go tylko podłączyłem. Działa mi to tak, że mam cały czas lecący sygnał DMX512 w kablu ale wyłączam obwody fizycznie, łącznikami lub z ekraników, a nie tylko poprzez ściemnianie. Jak zjedziesz jasnością do zera to te sterowniki same z siebie szarpią prąd więc lepiej mieć instalację mieszaną. Ściemniać do woli ale wyłączać łącznikiem lub przekaźnikiem bistabilnym zeronapięciowym.

Po prostu leci mi zaprogramowany kolor RGBYW, RGBW lub RGB a ja sobie włączam i wyłączam w takim stanie jak zaprogramowane. Ale jak chcę zmienić scenę to jednym klikiem. Każdy domownik ma własne sceny i tych scen może być teoretycznie na każdego tableta ze setka.
Jeszcze można w nocy ustawić inną jasność niż w dzień  i inny czas rozświetlania. Zegarem ustawiać idzie.

Urządzenie wysyła 128 kanałów w kółko z częstotliwością 175Hz. I ten DMX512 cały czas nadaje. Jedynie żródła światła są ustawione na odbiór konkretnych adresów DMX. Adresy od 1 do 128. RGB to 3 kanały RGBW to 4 i RGBYW to 5 czyli 3-5 kanałów na 1 taśmę ledową o dowolnej długości zależnej tylko od zasilacza.

Każdy domownik może wyjąć telefon i przestawić scenerię dowolnej liczby kanałów po 1 kliknięciu.

Jak chcesz coś cool to kup na Allegro reflektory PAR. Wpisz "LED PAR" w wyszukiwarkę Allegro. Super reflektory do oświetlenia elewacji.

----------


## gosciu01

Witam,

chcę podłączyć jedną żarówkę do sieci i do UPS'a.
Czy poprawne jest podłączenie jej na wspólnym przewodzie N dla sieci i UPS'a oraz rozdzielenie poprowadzić przewody fazy przez  przekaźnik przełączny, czy też należałoby zastosować taki sam przekaźnik dla linii N?

Inaczej,
Jeśli jest prąd w sieci, to żarówka zasilana jest z sieci,
Jeśli prąd zabrali, to żarówkę zasila UPS.
Mogę zastosować 1 przekaźnik dla L, czy muszę dwa dla L i N?

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam,
> 
> chcę podłączyć jedną żarówkę do sieci i do UPS'a.
> Czy poprawne jest podłączenie jej na wspólnym przewodzie N dla sieci i UPS'a oraz rozdzielenie poprowadzić przewody fazy przez  przekaźnik przełączny, czy też należałoby zastosować taki sam przekaźnik dla linii N?
> 
> Inaczej,
> Jeśli jest prąd w sieci, to żarówka zasilana jest z sieci,
> Jeśli prąd zabrali, to żarówkę zasila UPS.
> Mogę zastosować 1 przekaźnik dla L, czy muszę dwa dla L i N?


A jaki jest głębszy sens tej kombinacji? Przecież przy braku zasilania UPS sam przełącza się na akumulator i zasila wszystkie podłączone do niego urządzenia.

----------


## gosciu01

Jeśli potrafisz, to odpowiedz, ułatwi mi to dalsze prace.
Tu chodzi o bezpieczeństwo, chcę upewnić się, że nikomu ( łącznie z elektrykiem pracującym właśnie na słupie ) nic się nie stanie.

Odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie.
Chcę podłączyć całą grupę żarówek pod jeden włącznik 24V sterowany z PLC i odrębnym przekaźnikiem ( nazwijmy go nr 2 ). 

Dla zobrazowania np. 4szt. żarówek, przy czym wszystkie świecą gdy jest zasilanie z sieci 230V ( opisany w poprzednim poście przekaźnik nazwijmy go nr 1 ).
Jeśli zabiorą mi prąd, to przekaźnik nr 1 sterowany z sieci cewką 230V  przełącza się w drugą pozycję, tu: na UPS w ciągu 7ms, ale zasilana pozostaje tylko jedna żarówka.

Oczywiście żarówka będzie świecić tylko wówczas, gdy włącznik sterujący przekaźnikiem nr 2 będzie w stanie NC.
Oczywiście nie muszę pisać o zasilaniu z UPS'a PLC i wybranych sekcji przekaźników.
Potrzebuję tylko upewnić się co do tej linii N?

----------


## dendrytus

> Potrzebuję tylko upewnić się co do tej linii N?


Przekażnik powinien mieć dwie pary styków, aby odciąć oba tory. Nie mogą to być 2 przekaźniki.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Witam,
> 
> chcę podłączyć jedną żarówkę do sieci i do UPS'a.


Ja bym wydzielił obwód oświetlenia awaryjnego i włączył go do UPS-a a do UPS-a dopiero siec 230V. W UPS-ie jest przecież transformator wyjściowy i przy pracy z baterii faza i zero są odłączane i przełączane na wyjścia z trafa.
Neutralny nie może być wspólny.

----------


## gosciu01

Dziękuję Panowie,

to wyjaśnia temat.

Odrębny obwód jak najbardziej mam rozrysowany.
Sądziłem, że może da się to uprościć ( usprawnić ).
Co prawda  np. w DTR -ce SPD jest napisane, aby fazy i N były na jednym urządzeniu, czyli potwierdza to Wasze zdanie, ale myślałem, że przy UPS gdzie i tak wszystko "schodzi"  się w jedno miejsce można to łączyć rozdzielając tylko L.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> No więc opiszę moje spostrzeżenia. Miałem instalację przygotowaną w ten sposób, że wszędzie gdzie chciałem mogłem sterować czy to z telefonu czy normalnie z klawisza. Było różnie, układy schodowe z łącznikami krzyżowymi lub przyciski impulsowe z przekaźnikami bistabilnymi. Wszędzie dochodził kabel DMX w postaci ekranowanej skrętki.


Czy ledami sterujesz przy pomocy kontrolerów prądowych czy napięciowych?
Jakie modele polecasz?

----------


## michal5

> Tylko jakim cudem wychodzi ci taniej niż przewodowy, skoro ten ekran dotykowy, notabene przestarzały, mały, kosztuje 3000 zł. A cenowo ten bezprzewodowy system wychodzi podobnie jak dużo nowocześniejszy fibaro.


Witam

System Delta Dore jest nowszy od Fibaro i co najważniejsze nie jest zlepkiem produktów różnych chińskich producentów. Wszystkie produkty są 100% ze sobą kompatybilne i produkowane w tej samej fabryce we Francji. A ile kosztuje ekran dotykowy Fibaro, a zapomniałem, nie ma takiego produktu?
Oczywiście w ofercie jest również interfejs dla smartfonów i tabletów z Android, Ipad, Iphone, Ipod w super cenie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> 
> System Delta Dore jest nowszy od Fibaro i co najważniejsze nie jest zlepkiem produktów różnych chińskich producentów. Wszystkie produkty są 100% ze sobą kompatybilne i produkowane w tej samej fabryce we Francji. A ile kosztuje ekran dotykowy Fibaro, a zapomniałem, nie ma takiego produktu?
> Oczywiście w ofercie jest również interfejs dla smartfonów i tabletów z Android, Ipad, Iphone, Ipod w super cenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Cytat



> *
> Kompatybilność*
>       Aplikacja "Mój Dom" wymaga:
>     → posiadania bezprzewodowego systemu DELTA DORE
>     →* zainstalowania kompatybilinego przekaźnika telefonicznego GSM.*
>     → posiadania minimum wersji Android 1.5 do ściągnięcia aplikacji z Google Play
> 
> *Aplikacja Mój Dom kontaktuje się z przekaźnikiem za pomocą SMS*


Jeszcze coś ciekawego na temat wyższości i nowoczesności delta dore nad z-wave (fibaro)?
Może mam poszukać jeszcze cen tych wynalazków?




> A  ile kosztuje ekran dotykowy Fibaro, a zapomniałem, nie ma takiego  produktu?


Naprawdę?






PS.2
iPod, iPad i iPhone też są produkowane w chinach.

----------


## michal5

Witam

Aplikacja "Mój dom" to aplikacja do przekaźnika GSM do systemu alarmowego Delta Dore.

Do obsługi całego systemu służy aplikacja iTydom 2000 dostępna w Google Play i App Store, posiada tryb demo więc można się z nią zapoznać nie posiadając produktów Delta Dore. Ja jak nie mam pojęcia o czymś to się nie wypowiadam, natomiast dendrytus szerzy propagandę, cytuje wymagania aplikacji, która służy do czegoś innego. Ipad faktycznie jest produkowany w Chinach, stąd tylko 1-2 lata gwarancji. Delta Dore produkuje we Francji i daje 5 lat gwarancji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> natomiast dendrytus szerzy propagandę, cytuje wymagania aplikacji, która służy do czegoś innego.


Wymagani pochodzą ze strony Deltadore, ale widocznie ty wiesz lepiej.

PS. 
A propos propagandy

----------


## dendrytus



----------


## dendrytus

> natomiast dendrytus szerzy propagandę


Oczywiście
W zeszłym tygodniu przyznano nagrody za najciekawsze projekty KNX



Nagrody takie są przyznawane co dwa lata, od kilkunastu lat.

----------


## Sztywniak

trzeba przyznać że robi wrażenie

----------


## gentoonx

wojna mrówek zawsze robi wrażenie  :Lol:

----------


## dendrytus

> wojna mrówek zawsze robi wrażenie


Już nie ma wojny mrówek.

----------


## dendrytus

i ciąg dalszy propagandy

----------


## dendrytus

I kolejna porcja propagandy

----------


## dendrytus

Trochę się opuściłem w sianiu propagandy.
Nowe sterowanie dla chińskiego sterownika PLC 2011A2

----------

